# Looking for Club or Land to lease



## 270 Sendero (Dec 30, 2005)

Lost my land i have been hunting for 9 yrs, need a place for 06 and beyond.  Looking for a nice club or land to lease and trying to stay withing 2-3 hrs of atlanta.  Email me if you have any suggestions, tks and GOD bless. chris@rhpoultry.com


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jan 3, 2006)

looks like im not the only one


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 3, 2006)

We might have an opening in our club, will have to check on it though.  It is 2000 acres west of monticello and borders Cedar creek wma, power, water, elec, 1 guest per yr, 4 pts on side, $1,300.  I also sent you an email, Im putting together a list of guys from cumming to meet sometime soon.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jan 3, 2006)

sent you email


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jan 4, 2006)

bump


----------



## 9_3_acre_lake (Jan 4, 2006)

I see this alot these days...have any of you thought about buying their own land? just curious


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jan 4, 2006)

thats about it, prices are unreal


----------



## 9_3_acre_lake (Jan 4, 2006)

270 Sendero said:
			
		

> thats about it, prices are unreal




what about two years ago...they was giving it away....remeber when all that timber land was for sale??? Besides....you wouldn't want to lease from a Yellow Jacket any ways  would you?


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 4, 2006)

*good luck*

finding a lease I have been looking for a while and no luck so far.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jan 5, 2006)

9_3_acre_lake said:
			
		

> what about two years ago...they was giving it away....remeber when all that timber land was for sale??? Besides....you wouldn't want to lease from a Yellow Jacket any ways  would you?



i might


----------



## virgil (Jan 6, 2006)

We have 3 openings for monroe,(walton county) lease is 275 acres $360 for the year that includes all electricity, kitchen area and a place to put a seasonal camper...area has hogs, deer, turkey, swamp, creek . Membership must be paid by Jan. 15, if you want to look at the property please call cell phone at 770-312-0798 or home 770-614-7049 please ask for Virgil.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jan 9, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 17, 2006)

*club*

any luck  tttt     w/t


----------



## 270 Sendero (Jan 17, 2006)

not yet


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jan 17, 2006)

we have 25 opening left (at least as of last night) approxiamtely 5000 acres, $550.00/year, but you get $100 refund after working your 2 work days.  Land is in Bartow, Cherokee and Pickens counties.  

http://etowah.50megs.com/


----------



## Randy Brooks (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a new hunting club Wilks county Washington GA and I need members 500 acers $500 Randy Brooks cell 404-936-0966 home 770-466-0456


----------



## Gary Mercer (Mar 17, 2006)

Sendero:
We have an opening in Heard County at the Briar Patch.
Only 12 hunters, and me, the old guy on 1200 acres.
Excellent camp, great guys, and we have been trophy managing for almost 10 years now.
I have another member from Cumming, so I know it isn't too far to commute.
If you are interested, call me or send an e-mail.
Regards,
Gary
404-915-0866
glmercer@bellsouth.net


----------



## jay archer (May 8, 2006)

1450 acres in Hancock County looking for members call Johnny at 678-409-8236 after 6pm


----------



## cmcmillan (May 12, 2006)

*Lease in Talbot County*

407 acres
Need 4 members, just below warm springs

Call Allen
770-943-7758
after 5:00pm


----------



## tyler1 (May 12, 2006)

Sendero,
pm sent


----------



## Go Getter (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a couple of openings left in our club in Wilkes/Taliaferro county, near Washington Georgia.
678-677-5223


----------

